# Strano problema Networkmanager

## saverik

Buongiorno,

mi sta succedendo uno strano problema con networkmanager.

Quando sono connesso alla rete non riesco ad aprire  nessuna applicazione,per esempio il browser, il terminale , nessuna cartella.

Poi non appena disconnetto il portatile dalla rete riesco a fare tutto ciò.

Ho provato a riemergere networkmanager ma non cambia niente.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Qualche messaggio di errore in dmesg?

----------

## saverik

nulla di strano, nessun warning o altro..

ho lanciato genkernel e sto ricompilando escludendo tutti i moduli wireless e tenendo solo l'ath9285.

ti tengo aggiornato

----------

## saverik

Nulla....

mai successa sta cosa!!!

----------

## sabayonino

Quale DE stai utilizzando ?

quale Manager di connessione usi ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> Quale DE stai utilizzando ?
> 
> quale Manager di connessione usi ?

 

E se fai restart di networkmanager poi funziona (vedi qua)?

----------

## saverik

Allora

Uso xfce4 con lightdm e networkmanager (con dhclient).

Ho provato a stoppare networkmanager e farlo ripartire ma sono stato costretto ad uscire e rifare login perchè il servizio networkmanager ripartiva ma era inactive e quindi non mi vedeva piu le reti wifi.

Comunque  ancora nulla.

----------

## Maxxx

Ma ti è successo appena hai installato networkmanager o prima funzionava e tutto ad un tratto ti ha dato problemi?

Comunque qui https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NetworkManager tra l'altro dice di fare alcune cose, ad esempio:

 *Quote:*   

> To be able to get nm-applet started when starting your light X session or light desktop environment, just put the following line in your ~/.xinitrc file:
> 
> FILE ~/.xinitrc
> 
> dbus-launch nm-applet &

 

E

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If NetworkManager was built with the dhclient USE flag enabled a hostname can be set using the following command:
> 
> FILE /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
> ...

 

L'hai già fatti?

----------

